# ,

## kolizey

,    ()  " ",  ,    ,       .  
,   ,        .    ,  99% ,            , "" .       ,   .,        , , ,     .  *          , ,  , ?*

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ,   ,        .    ,  99% ,            , "" .       ,   .,        , , ,     .  *          , ,  , ?*

       -   .      ,           (  )       -   .      ,       ,   .  .
, , ,     .    -   -,     .        .         .

----------


## Akvarel'

.   ,  (        :) ),         .
      ,      " ". 
    ,      ,          -    ...

----------


## kolizey

> .   ,  (        :) ),         .
>       ,      " ".

  ,  ...              ...  ,       ...

----------


## zashtrihovana

,    . . 
   ? , ,  ?      ,    .
    ,      :   . ,    .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,  ...              ...  ,       ...

    ,      ....
    2 , .
      ,   .  30  .
,,...
    ,         (   )
        ,  .

----------


## PLATEN

> ,      ....
>     2 , .
>       ,   .  30  .
> ,,...
>     ,         (   )
>         ,  .

   ,       2-3  (    ,  ), ,    150            ( )   -    (    ). ,    ,        10  (       ,      ) -  1500  (25 )     .           (  ..  ).     ,           (  -    " ").              , +        .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,       2-3  (    ,  ), ,    150                  , +        .

     ,   .
     ,     2     , .
   ,      ,    ,    ,   ,        .
    ,      200 ,   5     .

----------

,        . , ,         ,     ,  .......      .
  . 
      -      ,   ,     "" .

----------

